#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Шантидева "Бодхичарьяватара. Путь бодхисаттвы"

## Dechen Norzang

В издательстве Ганга вышел новый перевод Бодхичарья-аватары.

М.: Ганга, 2015
60 x 84 1/16, 1000 экз., 324 стр., мягкий переплет 
Перевод с английского: Ма Дживан Баулия (Тензин Сангмо). Редактор: Шаши Мартынова

«Путь бодхисаттвы» (Бодхичарьяватару), выдающееся классическое произведение Махаяны, глубоко чтят буддисты всех традиций. Сочинение Шантидевы воплощает высочайший образ сострадания и раскрывает пути его достижения.

За основу этой версии текста взят новый перевод с тибетского на английский переводческой группы «Падмакара», выполненный с учетом комментариев учителя традиции Ньингма Кунзанга Пелдена. Сложные места тибетского и английского вариантов прояснены с участием нескольких выдающихся учителей нашего времени.

В настоящее издание, помимо полного перевода «Бодхичарьяватары», включены предисловия Е. С. Далай Ламы, переводчиков на английский и русский, вступление и приложения, взятые из комментария Кунзанга Пелдена «Нектар речи Манджушри».

Новая версия нестареющей классики Древней Индии приурочена к 125-летнему юбилею появления санскритского варианта этого произведения в России. 



Ознакомиться с содержанием и заказать книгу: http://dharma.ru/product/12269

----------

Aion (26.12.2014), Pedma Kalzang (27.12.2014), Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2015), Гошка (26.12.2014), Нико (27.12.2014)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

*Dechen Norzang*, Вы бы выложили пару-тройку страничек. Для повышения общей заинтересованности, так сказать)

----------


## Нико

На бессмертные труды не должно быть монополий.

----------

Нея (27.12.2014)

----------


## Гошка

> *Dechen Norzang*, Вы бы выложили пару-тройку страничек. Для повышения общей заинтересованности, так сказать)


В googe забанили? 
 :EEK!: 

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/bodhisat.htm

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> *Dechen Norzang*, Вы бы выложили пару-тройку страничек. Для повышения общей заинтересованности, так сказать)




Когда такие тексты начинают рифмовать,
То не всегда поймешь что говорилось.
Уж лучше бы ясней переводили мысль,
И не гонялись бы за формой стихотворной.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.12.2014), Гошка (28.12.2014), Сергей Хос (28.12.2014), Фил (27.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Или хотя б использовали стих белый
В ущерб ритму и рифме
Он суть передает более точно
А суть в таких стихах - важнее!

----------

Кеин (14.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2014)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> В googe забанили? 
> 
> 
> http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/bodhisat.htm


http://www.chvtku.ru/

*Dechen Norzang*, большое спасибо. Думаю, что большинство получили представление  :Smilie:

----------


## Konchog Sherab

[QUOTE=Dechen Norzang;690489]

Хм, а что такое за слово во второй строке — «утишая»???

----------


## Аше

> Хм, а что такое за слово во второй строке — «утишая»???


Вестимо:
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1072282

----------


## Konchog Sherab

> Вестимо:
> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1072282


Спасибо, я видимо больше привык видеть вариант «Утешая».

----------

